# Emergency services pensioners associations



## mariomike (19 Dec 2020)

These are similar to, but different than, the Legion. Not necessarily better or worse, just different.

The one I belong to is for staff who have served a minimum of 25 years* on the department. The ones who got the gold watch. After that, they are offered membership in the association.

* ( All service is full-time, as there are no part-timers. )

As we are not a provincial or federal agency, and smallest of the three emergency services. You got to know just about everyone during those 25 years. So, there are no strangers when you join. 

To me, that's what makes it special. We knew each other when we were young. I didn't care for some of those guys back then, but now, I love every damn one of them. And it hurts when we go to their funerals. 

It's a registered non-profit organization incorporated on May 24, 1989. 

The objective is to provide social and informational support to our retired personnel, and to encourage members to participate in community activities.

Toronto police and fire have similar associations.

If there are similar associations out of town, this might be a good thread to tell us about them.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Dec 2020)

Ontario Public Service
https://ontario25.ca/about/


----------



## mariomike (19 Dec 2020)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Ontario Public Service
> https://ontario25.ca/about/



Thanks. But, not sure what the Ontario Public Service ( OPS ) has to do with the emergency services ( Police, Fire, Paramedic ), as the OPS includes ministries, agencies and Crown corporations with a workforce of over 60,000. 

At the provincial level, I was thinking of the OPP Veterans' Association ( as in _police_  veterans, not military ).

Or, the Police Retirees Of Ontario. Or, the Police Pensioners Association of Ontario ( PPAO ).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Dec 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Thanks. But, not sure what the Ontario Public Service ( OPS ) has to do with the emergency services ( Police, Fire, Paramedic ),



Yes, you wouldn't....


----------



## mariomike (19 Dec 2020)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Yes, you wouldn't....



Enlighten me....

That link you posted includes ministries, agencies and Crown corporations. 

It is not specific to any emergency service. As in, the services they send to your house when you call 9-1-1.

eg: The OPP Veterans' Association ( "veterans" meaning police  veterans, not military ).

Or, the Police Retirees Of Ontario. Or, the Police Pensioners Association of Ontario ( PPAO ).

Toronto firefighters have a similar organization for their retired members.

Toronto police, likewise.



			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Ontario Public Service
> https://ontario25.ca/about/





> Our membership is made up of those who work, volunteer or are retired from the Ontario Public Service, the Broader Public Service and the Non-Profit Sector.



What does "the Ontario Public Service, the Broader Public Service and the Non-Profit Sector"  have to do with the three emergency services?


----------

